# M3 blank help



## RAdams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just got a M3 brass blank in a trade. I am totally blown away by this material and fear messing it up. I was hoping someone here could point out some tips and tricks! This stuff is cool looking and i think it will make an amazing pen! If i can pull it off! 

Do you use lubricant when drilling it? What kind of lathe speed? Thanks for the help!


----------



## jaylopez (Jan 3, 2010)

They have a good FAQ on their website.  I've made of few pens with their blanks, and they are always a big hit.  You'll love it.

http://www.metalpenblanks.com/faqs.htm


----------



## broitblat (Jan 3, 2010)

I've only made of few of these, so YMMV.

I didn't do anything special for drilling (except go slowly).  While turning, you'll want to observe the usual sharp tools/light cuts.  You may even need to re-sharpen during the process.  The blanks are fairly stable, but treat it with the same respect you would a PR or plastic blank.  Knock the corners off before you start and take it slow.

  -Barry


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2010)

Ron I've turned many M3, I think Mike still has some of my pens on his site. When drilling you'll notice that instead of strings up off of the flues it will be a powdery substance, not to worry thats normal, and also when turning SHARP tools are required, I turn everthing with a 1/2 inch round nose scraper at the fasted speed my lathe will go and no problems. I wet sand too 12000 and polish....


----------



## RAdams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up guys! I read the stuff on the website, but wanted to get some hands on experiences if possible and of course IAP pulled straight on through!

Now i just have to figure out what kit is worthy of such a blank. I was thinking of attempting to do a true kitless. Will this stuff hold a pressed part without a tube i wonder.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 3, 2010)

i turned 4 of the m3 blanks a month or so ago and found them to be very similar to some of the softer trustones.  you probably got a couple of sample finishes in your package, use them, they work!  Their instructions were very complete and accurate to my experience with the product.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 4, 2010)

There was no sample finish. The blank was part of a materials swap i did. I think it was a weird mistake that i ended up with it, so i definately want to do it justice. I have JUST the application for such a blank... A little project that has been in the back of my mind for some time now. Look for pics very soon!


----------



## RAdams (Jan 4, 2010)

WOOHOO! I started on this project since this last post. I have it turned round, drilled, and the tube is glued in. I will true it up and turn it tomorrow. I have some Mother's metal polish somewhere, Now just to find it by tomorrow! The project I am making was inspired by some pieces I have seen here. I think it will be pretty slick!

The tips helped alot with working this material. It is a very unique material for sure. Looks so much like an actual hunk of metal. Amazing. Just flat amazing. I saved all the "shavings" in a bag. I plan to collect all i can and try to recast them and see what happens. I know it won't look nothing like the actual blank, but it might be interesting. Not to mention it seems a waste to not at least try something with the waste from such an expensive and cool material.


----------



## epson (Jan 5, 2010)

The first blank I tried, I drilled too fast and the blank blew out.  After calling, they immediately sent me a free replacement.  After drilling slower, I have made several beautiful pens that sold quick.  I did not even get a chance to take a picture.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 6, 2010)

This one is up in the SOYP forum. It is titled "Tactical? pen!"

It won't be getting sold. I think it has found a permanent home in my collection. The fit is terrible, and the finish isn't the greatest, but i really like it. The more i mess with it, the more i like it. I can't wait to refine the design and order some M3 blanks myself!


----------

